# Qualityraws steroid powder



## Bravo187

I joined qualityraws forum a couple months ago and had followed them for a bit and had looked up reviews and of course all of the people who joined said they loved their raws. I just wanna know from all of you if it was really legit shyt, but it probably doesn't even matter anymore because qualityraws disappeared for a second time in a month just a couple days ago.


----------



## Bravo187

Yeah Doc I had been very cautious, that's why I wanted to ask all of UG if anyone had tried it cause if it was good stuff I'd probably put an order in if they were to pop up again.


----------



## Iron1

Being cautions is staying away from any website that goes missing twice in one month.

I wouldn't order pants from a website that disappears into the Bermuda Triangle at random.


----------



## TheBlob

Di-scri-mi-nation! Dude that word has a lot of syllables in it anyway how the fuk could anyone decipher its meaning, much less use it in a sentence.... AAAAAH big word make Blob angry


----------



## QRadmin

Hi All,

This is the Admin of QualityRaws.

The Website went down initially because of an Email spam attack, the Webhost thought we were Spamming and temporarily suspended the Domain. After we moved from that Webhost because of their bad service we signed up with another company who failed to state that their Registrar had a very strange Pharmacy policy, while we are not even considered a Pharmacy by Law the Domains were suspended and kept, this can be confirmed easily with a Whois Lookup. We have since migrated to XXXXXXXX.Net using a webhost that is not dishonest so anticipate to remain there for the foreseeable future.

With regards to the Forum and that somehow being a negative, the Forum is not in any way an extension of our Customer service it is simply a resource for our Customers and it is extremely active with over 1500 members. There is a review section, none of which are moderated (or would need to be) because the product quality is simply unmatched in this market. We are sponsors of ProfessionalMuscle.com with 9 pages of independant reviews NONE of which are remotely negative, or even neutral but very positive. We are the largest vendor of Steroid powders in the World and you will still not be able to find even one complaint anywhere online about us, after all this time, because our Customer Service is truly diligent and again it isn't possible to buy higher quality Steroid powders from anywhere else.

The Factory we work with is licensed, their Audit is published on the website, and as the only vendor working with a license Factory the products are comparatively expensive - but are far superior in potency and consistency than the Under Ground "Factories" 95% of Steroid Labs buy their raws from and are producing sub par finished products with. 

We do not frequent this board so will not be posting again, we are re-establishing the new domain at the top of Google for all Steroid powder related terms at present and stumbled across this thread and saw that due to misinformed opinions some may end up missing out.

Best Regards,
Lee
QualityRaws


----------



## Iron1

QRadmin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is the Admin of QualityRaws.
> 
> The Website went down initially because of an Email spam attack, the Webhost thought we were Spamming and temporarily suspended the Domain. After we moved from that Webhost because of their bad service we signed up with another company who failed to state that their Registrar had a very strange Pharmacy policy, while we are not even considered a Pharmacy by Law the Domains were suspended and kept, this can be confirmed easily with a Whois Lookup. We have since migrated to XXXXXXXX.Net using a webhost that is not dishonest so anticipate to remain there for the foreseeable future.
> 
> With regards to the Forum and that somehow being a negative, the Forum is not in any way an extension of our Customer service it is simply a resource for our Customers and it is extremely active with over 1500 members. There is a review section, none of which are moderated (or would need to be) because the product quality is simply unmatched in this market. We are sponsors of ProfessionalMuscle.com with 9 pages of independant reviews NONE of which are remotely negative, or even neutral but very positive. We are the largest vendor of Steroid powders in the World and you will still not be able to find even one complaint anywhere online about us, after all this time, because our Customer Service is truly diligent and again it isn't possible to buy higher quality Steroid powders from anywhere else.
> 
> The Factory we work with is licensed, their Audit is published on the website, and as the only vendor working with a license Factory the products are comparatively expensive - but are far superior in potency and consistency than the Under Ground "Factories" 95% of Steroid Labs buy their raws from and are producing sub par finished products with.
> 
> We do not frequent this board so will not be posting again, we are re-establishing the new domain at the top of Google for all Steroid powder related terms at present and stumbled across this thread and saw that due to misinformed opinions some may end up missing out.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Lee
> QualityRaws



Just go away.


If your company offered a superior product and or service, you wouldn't be coming onto review sites and forums rebutting one little post here or there.

A Facebook page and top rankings in Google for the "largest supplier of illegal steroid powders in the world", seems legit.


----------



## Iron1

Docd187123 said:


> So does the 'not a single complaint' part lol. People complain about EVERYTHING



This "Lee" guy has posted up on review sites threatening to ban people from his "company" and forum if they don't take their review down.

There isn't one "worlds largest supplier of the best anything" who would do that.



			
				Lee said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of updating this false report with "oh sorry it did arrive it was at the post office" I would suggest deleting this.
> 
> 
> 
> You have 48hrs to remove this reputation damaging and FALSE claim about QualityRaws or you will be permanantly banned from the Company and Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to try and find out exactly who this is to send this in an email also.
> 
> 
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Lee
> 
> QualityRaws


http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/quali...-twice-3000down-the-drain-to-these-S-1091778#

Jackass.


----------



## SFGiants

I wouldn't ever waste my time with these guys!

The prices are ridiculously high for China shipped.


----------



## Bravo187

Hmmm... Well... I think I may just try AMLgear just to be on the safer side,I've seen some alright reviews? What do you guys think?


----------



## QRadmin

Iron1 said:


> This "Lee" guy has posted up on review sites threatening to ban people from his "company" and forum if they don't take their review down.
> 
> There isn't one "worlds largest supplier of the best anything" who would do that.
> 
> 
> http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/quali...-twice-3000down-the-drain-to-these-S-1091778#
> 
> Jackass.



Hi Sir,

Thank you for taking the time to research our Company.

To reiterate we do not have a single complaint anywhere Online. Prior to our response on RipOffReport the Author had already updated as can be seen on the very link you posted, I do not think it is outside our rights to ask that false allegations, as admitted by the original poster, are removed:-

*"#3 Author of original report
not scammers
AUTHOR: Hose - ()
SUBMITTED: Monday, October 14, 2013

My package had actually arived and was at fhe post office. My tracker never updated I apologize. "*


It transpired that he was unable to remove the false review as per the websites Policy but we are happy to say he is still a regular Customer at present!

If anyone requires further information on how to produce Steroids at home please see our very active Forum: Xxxxxx

Best Regards,
Jackass
QualityRaws


----------



## SFGiants

cheaperraws said:


> this wasn't a link



Cheaper my ass.

You fool try and steel money from us with your high prices.

Why would anyone buy 100g Test C from you that costs $250 shipped when real legit raw source sells it for $170 shipped?


----------



## cheaperraws

SFGiants said:


> Cheaper my ass.
> 
> You fool try and steel money from us with your high prices.
> 
> Why would anyone buy 100g Test C from you that costs $250 shipped when real legit raw source sells it for $170 shipped?



Steal money? Whose stealing anything. My prices reflect the Quality of my raws and also the effort that goes into each and every stealth shipped package.


----------



## cheaperraws

Please don't talk to me like I don't have a grasp of English lol. I am probably more English than you sir


----------



## cheaperraws

Not only that. But if I could advertise on eRoids, the world would know about me. I don't advertise anywhere yet some of the biggest manufacturers are now using my raws as they are aware of the quality and the efficiency of my company and its products.


----------



## PillarofBalance

cheaperraws said:


> Steal money? Whose stealing anything. My prices reflect the Quality of my raws and also the effort that goes into each and every stealth shipped package.



I am just wondering why if he acknowledges his product is costly because its a premium services is he called cheaperraws instead of premiumraws?


----------



## cheaperraws

No just that he's cheaper almost all other suppliers that provide the same quality 98/99+% purity raws.


----------



## BigMikeE

@Bravo187
I been doing the same thing. Just found this forum because I finally decide to take the chance and try qualityraws, next thing I know they are gone. But I'm think I'm going to take the chance and try the link that the Lee dude supplied. Unless I find something better, but do far after a few months of following them, they seem legit. Been on other forums and a guy on there took the chance, a little over a week later he came back and posted that he received  his order. I'll just do a small $250 order and cross my fingers. I'll post back and let everyone know what happens. If you don't hear from me, then I'm in jail haha....


----------



## BigMikeE

I still haven't ordered yet, honestly was waiting to see if anyone tried to talk me out of it lol. Guess not though, going to get a prepaid card this week then make the order. Anybody have an suggestions on this, I never ordered online, so I'm a bit nervous on the whole shipping from over seas thing. Should I use a different name and a PO box.. Or does any of that matter?


----------



## Iron1

Contact the seller to find whatever forms of payment they accept and their shipping methods.
Anything beyond that is against forum rules:



			
				Da Rules said:
			
		

> Rules:
> Do not discuss payment details beyond methods accepted or shipping/packaging details. By packaging we do not mean vial labels but rather types of boxes, labels or fonts of address labels etc... Anything LE might use to identify packages for scrutiny.


http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9113-Steroid-Underground-Forum-Rules

All I can say is don't spend more than you can afford to lose and good luck.


----------



## Juicemonkey

Hi Guys. i signed up pretty much just to give you a customer review from someone who has used the service and QR a number of times and probably will again.

both times i have made $500 dollar (approx) purchases and both times they arrived in under 10 days - stealth packaging its good - and only required for a few countries Canada, Australia and New Zealand - and maybe the UK, you cant get product that can only come in vials sent to those countries either - QR know what can get past customs and wont let you waste your money - i made a purchase from Naps last year and the vials got stopped - i think my country's customs has some kind of xray image recognition that pulls out vials dunno but ive never gotten vials through ever, and i appreciate QR for being honest about the chances and not just taking the money and shrugging when the package is seized - which is pretty much what Naps Gear did.

About the forum - its active it does have a lot of members - it would be a full time job just to run a lot of fake forum accounts just to give reviews and the illusion of legitimacy. i have made a lot of posts on there - partially because there is a lot of experience lurking and i get answers to some of my questions about gear and homebrewing. and also because Lee incentivises active participation by gifting small quantities of free test powder in your next order (prop and enth) when you achieve a post count milestone, and if you make a significant contribution to the community in the form of a guide - i love those forums - there no dick swinging vets there who make you feel small if you dont quite have the right info either.

web site and forum have a lot of tried and true recipes for mixing up your powders so they wont crash, a lot of extra help

Lee is very service oriented and also quite vigilant when it comes to company reputation as you have seen - yes he does take a pretty hard line on people that dont work through issues with him - considering that he has a reshipping policy if you can provide proof of seizure, i do understand when he gets pissed when people just run out and post bullshit like the example an earlier poster gave - at least the guy came back and said sorry though.

i could probably get a bunch of the active participants over there at QR to come over here and write an account of their own experience pretty sure a number of them would bo only too happy to defend a company that has provided quality service

i would say in this instance this would be the exception to the rule "if its too good to be true it probaly is

my 2 cents


----------



## SHRUGS

In the infamous words of a wise man I once read
Dude.........


----------



## meat

It's rather confusing. qradmin, and cheaperraws... Who's the good, bad, and the ugly? Damn! Wish things were like they were 15yrs ago!


----------



## QRadmin

Thank you for taking the time to write a review JuiceMonkey, it is very appreciated. We could very easily put a promotional offer in our Forum offering a free gift to those who come here and write their experience and fill this thread with pages of reviews in under 7 days - of only positive write ups. As with the review from JuiceMonkey the Admin will easily see that they are from separate IP address'.

Iron1 intelligently tried to prove the statement wrong "We have no negative reviews online", but unfortunately isn't able to read well enough to see the statement he linked to was retracted by the original Author. 



Iron1 said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Oh man.



I assure you, Iron1, we take reputation very seriously so it was well worth minorly contradicting myself to prove you completely wrong. Honest Business owners work very hard to build a solid reputation and do not appreciate in the least when immature skeptics with no basis for conclusion try to put people off without having a clue what they are talking about.

With regards to who is for real and who is not, it is extremely easy to tell. For example we have 9+ pages of reviews from regulars in our XXXXXXXXX Sponsor thread, we have 7+ pages of reviews in our own review section and we have just started to sponsor another large independant Forum (BOP) - We would also sponsor this Forum as well if it was possible to set up and we actively reward those who take the time to post reviews. No other supplier has this track record.

Best Regards,
Lee
QualityRaws


----------



## DocDePanda187123

QRadmin said:


> .....
> 
> We do not frequent this board so will not be posting again, we are re-establishing the new domain at the top of Google for all Steroid powder related terms at present and stumbled across this thread and saw that due to misinformed opinions some may end up missing out.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Lee
> QualityRaws







QRadmin said:


> ....
> 
> Iron1 intelligently tried to prove the statement wrong "We have no negative reviews online", but unfortunately isn't able to read well enough to see the statement he linked to was retracted by the original Author.
> 
> 
> 
> I assure you, Iron1, we take reputation very seriously so it was well worth minorly contradicting myself to prove you completely wrong. Honest Business owners work very hard to build a solid reputation and do not appreciate in the least when immature skeptics with no basis for conclusion try to put people off without having a clue what they are talking about.



It looks like to me that you 'minorly' contradicted yourself again. And not only do you contradict yourself, minorly of course, frequently, you do so while bashing a member of a forum. How is that for customer service?


----------



## boxing45

I made an order from these guys last week, they kept great communication throughout transaction, and they had pretty fast shipping, I will post again to update you on the quality of the product. I ordered test prop, so I will get bloodwork done to see just how good these raws really are, but honestly, so far so good.


----------



## BigMikeE

Well it's confirmed, they are legit


----------



## BigMikeE

I placed my order a few days after my last post, then received my order about a week later. I has to send a message to them to get my tracking information, and the Lee guy messaged me back within a few hours with all the Info I needed. It was a bit delayed because the Chinese New Year, however a week isn't that long at all!!!
I was worried at first, but glad I took the risk, it all worked out!


----------



## DocDePanda187123

BigMikeE said:


> I placed my order a few days after my last post, then received my order about a week later. I has to send a message to them to get my tracking information, and the Lee guy messaged me back within a few hours with all the Info I needed. It was a bit delayed because the Chinese New Year, however a week isn't that long at all!!!
> I was worried at first, but glad I took the risk, it all worked out!



Are they legit bc you got a tracking number or are they legit bc blood work proves elevated hormone levels?


----------



## BigMikeE

Lol because I got the product. I'll post back about the quality of the raws. All I have done was a few tests I read about online "melting points and visuals explanations of the powder"
Can't afford a lab test, so real test will be the blood work and gains. I'm no noob when it comes to taking juice, but I am when it comes to homebrews. So I'll check back and let everyone know. It may be a month though before I have this info.


----------



## QRadmin

*Thank you to the two that posted up reviews - if you get Blood Work or MassSpecs done and post them in this thread you'll both get a free gift on your next Order!*


I can't seem to quote the Moderator but I will address this post.

I really don't understand why there's such hostility - from members I can expect it but not from a Moderator. 

Regardless, let me kindly elaborate - it was obviously thought the first post that provided all the information to confirm we were real was _anticipated_ to be the only required post, hence the statement. Prior to searching "QualityRaws" in Google and finding this thread I had never personally heard of this Forum, having stumbled back later accidentally (again) and found someone posting more misinformation *of course* they will be corrected! Why would they not be corrected? 

Now I'm checking here to ensure I can address things worth addressing, this is part of the job. Customers do their own research and check Forums, when they see negativity about a company it puts them off - this is fair enough when someone talks from experience but most certainly isn't when the person saying "Don't trust them" has no basis at all for what they are saying. You clearly support the spreading of misinformation to the detriment of people who may then fall victim to a real scammer.

With regards to us having poor Customer service, well, there's two more positive reviews in this thread to address that and I hope both Customers get Mass-Spectrometer tests done and post them here too. 

Best Regards,
Lee
QualityRaws


----------



## Redrum1327

thought you were going to comment again and didn't frequent boards (your comments )you keep saying one thing and doing another and if you were such a GREAT company with such great products and have no negative reviews anywhere why would a couple of negative comments on one forum bother you when theres tons of forums out there


----------



## SailingHome

Well, I think I will give QR a try based on what I have read here, but prices seem HIGH for China shipped. Problem is, I can't tell which of the Alibaba (and other industrial company catalogs) listings of companies are legit. Lots of emails with them, all act like saints, but... WU or TT only... no paypal or creditcard backup security against scam.

Maybe SFGiants or someone else will PM me with companies they have used in China with Western Union and more appropriate prices


----------



## DocDePanda187123

SailingHome said:


> Well, I think I will give QR a try based on what I have read here, but prices seem HIGH for China shipped. Problem is, I can't tell which of the Alibaba (and other industrial company catalogs) listings of companies are legit. Lots of emails with them, all act like saints, but... WU or TT only... no paypal or creditcard backup security against scam.
> 
> Maybe SFGiants or someone else will PM me with companies they have used in China with Western Union and more appropriate prices



We don't allow fishing for sources here. Nobody respectable will PM you any source info bc they don't know you and on the off chance someone does PM you, I'd be very careful as that's normally a sure sign of a scammer.


----------



## SailingHome

My bad... I didn't even think of the scammer pm thing. So, just read around for reports from others who got their orders ok?


----------



## DocDePanda187123

SailingHome said:


> My bad... I didn't even think of the scammer pm thing. So, just read around for reports from others who got their orders ok?



Just giving you the heads up bc we can't possibly stop everyone lurking in the shadows waiting for opportunities like this to prevent themselves so they can scam you. We can educate and whatnot but ultimately the responsibility lands at you. If anyone PMs you mentioning  sources or whatnot report it to a staff member bc it violates our rules here and secondly is likely someone who's looking to pull a fast one on you. Good luck and stay safe


----------



## bigezy

Docd187123 said:


> That is epic. You WILL like is or we will ban you hahaha



almost sounds like ology


----------



## BigMikeE

I used QR twice since I started this Thread, both times got my product and it works great. I almost feel as it's better than what I get around my local gym.. But that's just me. Never got my levels checked, however I am no noob and I can tell when gear is working and not. This definitely works. Up to 240lbs from 200lbs BW. Bench went up 50lbs, Deads went up 50lbs, squat went up 100lbs! The squat could have also been my form wasn't the best before, but still I feel stronger than ever! I do have the normal sides, but on the bright side, it also is a sign it's working.
I highly recommend them. Only online source I tried though.. But definitely haven't regretted it.


----------



## JimFrost

Bump for any updated reviews, thoughts on this!


----------



## hoodlum

I know the thread is outdated but they're still operating so it's semi-relevant

This was the powder source a lot of the Australian labs were using, purely for the fact their shipping method was getting in to the country. That's now finished though, customs found out and put a stop to that. The general feel of the 5-6 labs that were using it was that everything besides their testosterone was pretty rubbish, the tren being the absolute worst of all. Was a pretty consistent feeling from everyone using the raws


----------



## 4everstrong

They send me emails non stop spamming me! Their raws are SHIT! Only raw source to use are if they are private.


----------



## BioGear

4everstrong said:


> They send me emails non stop spamming me! Their raws are SHIT! Only raw source to use are if they are private.



Well they must have gotten your email somehow. Have you used them? I just placed an order and I will point out that my total on the site was for $202 and my actual charge was for $216 so that is a little strange. I used a prepaid card just in case and I will let you know what I think one the product arrives. I use T for HRT and have been using Watson grade for the past 2 1/2 years so very familiar and hope for a similar grade. 

Decided to take my chances since I have just as much chance to get ripped off buying from anyone online and when someone says get it from a guy at the gym thats like saying hey you could go to the source and buy your own shit or use this middle man who buys from him and marks up the shit. Just saying you don't know where dude at the gym got it anymore then if its legit online. I've bought psilocybin off the internet before you can buy anything if you just look.

Besides I don't think paying $2.30 a gram is that outrageous. $60 gets me 10 vials people pay that for one. As long as the quality is legit its not a bad buy.


----------



## Cobra Strike

BioGear said:


> Well they must have gotten your email somehow. Have you used them? I just placed an order and I will point out that my total on the site was for $202 and my actual charge was for $216 so that is a little strange. I used a prepaid card just in case and I will let you know what I think one the product arrives. I use T for HRT and have been using Watson grade for the past 2 1/2 years so very familiar and hope for a similar grade.
> 
> Decided to take my chances since I have just as much chance to get ripped off buying from anyone online and when someone says get it from a guy at the gym thats like saying hey you could go to the source and buy your own shit or use this middle man who buys from him and marks up the shit. Just saying you don't know where dude at the gym got it anymore then if its legit online. I've bought psilocybin off the internet before you can buy anything if you just look.
> 
> Besides I don't think paying $2.30 a gram is that outrageous. $60 gets me 10 vials people pay that for one. As long as the quality is legit its not a bad buy.



2 fkn posts and both of them are you with this guys dick in your mouth. All these newbs in this thread is glaringly obvious that this guy is the shiz. What a fkn joke


----------



## Paolos

If you hit enough of that psilocybin you bought on-line maybe when you look in the mirror you'll see the Hulk.


----------



## ColoradoJay

Bravo187 said:


> Hmmm... Well... I think I may just try AMLgear just to be on the safer side,I've seen some alright reviews? What do you guys think?



I'd give AML a thumbs up.  I had an issue with orals that you could find in a separate post if you'd like, but their customer service was great throughout the experience, and they made it right.  Great experience with their injectables...and they're also throwing in free samples of their blended viagra/cialis product at the moment....which I didn't even know until I received my last order.


----------



## Uncle manny

So what's the general consensus on ugl's? I'm not asking for any sources i just want to see if the vets out there are actually using ugls. Reason I ask is because I'm using one on my first test e cycle and I finished my first vial of test and was feeling like super man now 2 weeks into my second vial (finishing week 6) idk if it's declined a little or what or this batch is under dosed I guess my libidio isn't crazy sick like just a couple weeks ago.. Still is up tho.. But I guess that's the game you play when you go ug...


----------



## BigMikeE

Well after two years of using QR, I can they are some of the best raws around. I can't mention the gym I lift at or the people who use the product, but I can tell you they are world class lifters that you all probably have watched videos of, and they love the product. It works great and is super pure. 10% BB 2% BA works perfect for Test E. Anyone thinking of using them, I strongly recommend it. Never had a package taken, always delivered within a week of order.


----------



## Michai

They are a run of the mill take your money, string you along then ask for more to 'expedite' things company. I know from personal experience


----------



## tunafisherman

BigMikeE said:


> Well after two years of using QR, I can they are some of the best raws around. I can't mention the gym I lift at or the people who use the product, but I can tell you they are world class lifters that you all probably have watched videos of, and they love the product. It works great and is super pure. 10% BB 2% BA works perfect for Test E. Anyone thinking of using them, I strongly recommend it. Never had a package taken, always delivered within a week of order.



uh-huh....push your garbage elsewhere.


----------



## Bluec5

*Qualityraws is legit*



tunafisherman said:


> uh-huh....push your garbage elsewhere.



He is telling the truth.  I've had a great experience with qualityraws.  I've made several orders, and have gotten great product every time.  I get blood work every few months so I know that what I'm getting isn't fake.  I was hesitant at first but so far they have been a really good company to work with.


----------



## Spongy

Bluec5 said:


> He is telling the truth.  I've had a great experience with qualityraws.  I've made several orders, and have gotten great product every time.  I get blood work every few months so I know that what I'm getting isn't fake.  I was hesitant at first but so far they have been a really good company to work with.



Nice first post.  You have 24 hours to prove to me you belong to be here before I ban you for being a schill...


----------



## Bro Bundy

spong cocked the hammer


----------



## Bluec5

Spongy said:


> Nice first post.  You have 24 hours to prove to me you belong to be here before I ban you for being a schill...



Lol oh please don't "ban me" what ever will I do?  I came across this forum because of QR, I happen to come across it while doing a simple google search and since I've had a great experience with them figured I'd let people know that I've once again recently ordered from them and I'm still getting quality stuff.  I usually order the test cyp and tren.  Haven't really tried other compounds.  I also want to put it out there that I don't know much about the other powder companies that have been mentioned so I'm in no way discrediting them.  I haven't had any orders seized and the company has been very quick to respond to my emails.  I've also ordered finished product from napsgear,  I've gotten good stuff from them also.  QR delivery time is a lot faster than naps though.  Just my experience with the companies, didn't mean to hurt anybody's feelings.


----------



## Redrum1327

Naps , hahaha haha !!!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance

All yours Spongy...


----------



## Amber Jones

yes, many suppliers advertise their products .wtf i don't like this way


----------



## modfather

QRadmin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is the Admin of QualityRaws.
> 
> The Website went down initially because of an Email spam attack, the Webhost thought we were Spamming and temporarily suspended the Domain. After we moved from that Webhost because of their bad service we signed up with another company who failed to state that their Registrar had a very strange Pharmacy policy, while we are not even considered a Pharmacy by Law the Domains were suspended and kept, this can be confirmed easily with a Whois Lookup. We have since migrated to XXXXXXXX.Net using a webhost that is not dishonest so anticipate to remain there for the foreseeable future.
> 
> With regards to the Forum and that somehow being a negative, the Forum is not in any way an extension of our Customer service it is simply a resource for our Customers and it is extremely active with over 1500 members. There is a review section, none of which are moderated (or would need to be) because the product quality is simply unmatched in this market. We are sponsors of ProfessionalMuscle.com with 9 pages of independant reviews NONE of which are remotely negative, or even neutral but very positive. We are the largest vendor of Steroid powders in the World and you will still not be able to find even one complaint anywhere online about us, after all this time, because our Customer Service is truly diligent and again it isn't possible to buy higher quality Steroid powders from anywhere else.
> 
> The Factory we work with is licensed, their Audit is published on the website, and as the only vendor working with a license Factory the products are comparatively expensive - but are far superior in potency and consistency than the Under Ground "Factories" 95% of Steroid Labs buy their raws from and are producing sub par finished products with.
> 
> We do not frequent this board so will not be posting again, we are re-establishing the new domain at the top of Google for all Steroid powder related terms at present and stumbled across this thread and saw that due to misinformed opinions some may end up missing out.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Lee
> QualityRaws


How do i find your website ?


----------



## Freakmidd

modfather said:


> How do i find your website ?


Hop into your DeLorean time machine and set the date to January 2014.. this way you will arrive before his last post was made..


----------



## buck

Searching and reading always worked for me. But they may have done it different when this thread was started.


----------



## Big-paul

buck said:


> Searching and reading always worked for me. But they may have done it different when this thread was started.


They are all dead.


----------

